# Moving to Dubai..Help!!!



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi all
I'm a married man with a child living in USA and i'm planning to move to Dubai... what i'm concerned about is that living expenses over there, because i heard that i have to compare it with the big cities around the world!!!
I need a favor from all of you.. please... I made a spreadsheet that has everything that i need... but it needs to be filled with numbers....
i couldn't find where i can upload the spreadsheet.... so if somebody is welling to help please e-mail me at [email protected]


Please Help

Thanks alot

-Lebanes_007


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

ok, i think it is better post whatever i need here without a spreadsheet... 
please if somebody has 5 minutes to reply back it will be appreciated
here is the list:

2-br apartment (Decent)
Health insurance (2 adualts & a child)
Water
Electricity
Basic Telephone (home)
Cell Phone (cheapest)
Internet (DSL or Cable)
Television
Groceries
Personal needs
Car payments
Car insurance
Gas/tolls
Clothing
Other

please can you put low and high numbers...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

bro, i moved out of the uae long ago so i dont know the current expenses there, but that said, compared with North america and europe the expenses in UAE are very cheap for every thing, the biggest thing is they dont have any taxes in the country so that helps a lot


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

I just moved here and went through the same thing , Ill fill it in when I have a few minutes


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

2-br apartment (Decent)-depends where you live (I have a villa in a golf estate for 80000dhs p/a) rents are payed over 2 cheques for the year in advance
Health insurance (2 adualts & a child) -about 700dhs p/month
Water & Electricity-DEWA this is combined with elec and in summer its about 700dhs p/month in winter less than half that
Basic Telephone (home)-100dhs p/m
Cell Phone (cheapest)-i do loads of international calls and its 300dhs p/month
Internet (DSL or Cable) no idea
Television-I have cable at $50 p/month
Groceries- for 4 of you say 1500p/month
Personal needs-well what can I say
Car payments-I have a jeep cherokee and its 1800dhs p/month
Car insurance-5% of car value per year payed as a annual figure
Gas/tolls-no tolls and gas is soooo cheap maybe 150p/m
Clothing-i spend about 500dhs p/m
Other- its cheap believe me and Im comparing it to australia


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

i find it very cheap will fill this out later today as well as soon as i ask around


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

DSL is 250 Derhams per month , and if u have it up graded it becomes 450 per month


everything else in the UAE is alot cheaper than any where else , except for Internet connections  coz we only have one Telecom company (Etisalat) and they want to make the most of it before competition comes in 2005


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

but Etisalat has cheep phone calls . a mobile cost 30fils per minute


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

SA boy yes ofcourse , because we have over 3 million people that live here and want to call their families

when rates were higher people didnt phone that much and etisalat didnt profit , making it cheaper they made billions

DSL and other services they know only middle and high class people can afford they make more expensive , coz they know we cant live without internet and we will pay


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks alot guys... now i have a way better picture than before... i'm just was worried if the salary is enough... 

About the cable TV, is it possible to get America's tv channels over there??? or the programs that they broadcast??


Thanks again


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yes! it's possible! if you purchase this so named ORBIT pay-tv decoder or whatever it is, you can get some american channels (espn, fox, america plus, super movies,...)

the whole system is.... ok we better don't talk about it. orbit has many problems. the big advantage is that you can get channels from everywhere (japan, whole arab world, europe, africa).

as i don't know any other opportunities, i would consider this one as the best, but our dubai residents in this forum, i believe, can answer this question even better!

you can get more info on:

http://www.orbit.net/home/


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

you can get satilite which has every thing you can get in europe
a few 100 channels at least


----------

